# marlins XL7



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

HAS anyone shot this rifle yet i am thinking of getting one for my son looks like a decent rifle the reviews are good also just want a little input anyone got any thanks DuWayne


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. Looks kind of similar to my Weatherby Vanguard which I love. How many calibers does the XL7 have?


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

IT COMES IN 3 FOR NOW THE 25-06 THE 270 AND 30-06 AND SCHEELS HAS IT FOR UNDER 300.00


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

The one I saw was a little ruff. Not a good fit with barrel and stock pretty good gaps. Doesn'nt have a floating barrel. $ 300.00 rifle for sure.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I finally saw one in Bismarck Scheels. Looked similar to the Stevens 200 in some ways and the Vanguard in others. I think it is gun I would consider for a budget hunting rifle. No floorplate though...just a blind box magazine.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought one for my son tonight should be a decent rifle got it at gandermountain in fargo what i like is it is a marlin and they have a 5 year warranty on there rifles so ya cant beat that good gun for the kid i though i will let all know how it shoots when i work up a load for it this weekend


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

OK guys got it all set up with good rings and a scope shot some factory shells in it to start i cleaned it after every shell for the first 10 then every 3 shot group for the next 10 groups it was shooting 1/2 inch with factory at 100 so then we started to work a load up and got it to move to 3/8 in 100 with a 3 shot group this gun is a very nice gun for the money my son just loves i would not think twice about getting others if they come out in a few other calibers


----------

